# EaglePack+Wellness = Wellpet = Berwind Industries



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Same story here, as we've talked before. I'm using a rotation of Innova, Fromm 4 star (perhaps my favorite) and Acana when it is in stock (for the goldens... Cody needs grains).


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Same story here, as we've talked before. I'm using a rotation of Innova, Fromm 4 star (perhaps my favorite) and Acana when it is in stock (for the goldens... Cody needs grains).


And she did sooo well on EPH the first 2 years ...
I read of many who have switched to Fromm with great results
I love Fromm's customer service
Their nutritionist gives you STRAIGHT answers


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

Wow T&T, I had a similar story with Sophie. I'm so glad to know what happened in your situation. I was looking over my thread about Sophie and it was happening in late september and I wrote about it in early October. 

This is a entry on a thread I started:

"You know what? Our bag smelled different as well. I'm almost sure though that she started her shananigans on the previous bag of food.... it started while we were camping. 

The funny thing is, she acts almost embarrassed about not wanting to eat. She does a small shy smile and bows down her head, wags her tail, then comes to see me. 
Supper has just been served, she ate most of it! all but that last of her 1/4 cup from breakfast, which is pretty good I think.

I'll see what holds tomorrow.

Oh PS: I was reading on the Eaglepack site that they are planning on changing the calorie count on the Select foods... making them higher calorie. That sounds to me like a formula change. I hope Sophie adapts to that easily because I still have 3 bags that I need to buy in order to get my free bag! I don't want it to go to waste."


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Kimm posted a thread today about Eagle Pack difference and dog throwing up. I wonder if she has seen this thread. I will let her know about it.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I finally got my favorite pet store to admit, flatout, that Eagle Pack changed formulas. It is sooooo worrisome- the whole darn industry.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I started a threat yesterday about Tucker having issues. I knew EPH changed formulas because it was right on the bag of dog food. I'm switching him to another food to see if there is any change. The food is on it's way...


----------

